# StudioLiorit



## StudioLiorit (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Everybody,

I am a studio photographer specializing in maternity and Newborn photography.
I have just started a new Twitter account.
I invite you to check my work : https://twitter.com/StudioLiorit

Regards,
StudioLiorit


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2013)

Thankyou very much but NO


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Dec 15, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Thankyou very much but NO



Concur


----------



## StudioLiorit (Dec 15, 2013)

OK 
I respect it


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2013)

StudioLiorit said:


> OK
> I respect it



I dont have anything to do with Facebook or Twitter

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2013)

OP, I would suggest posting some of your work in the thread to share with others.  Many members are hesitant to follow off-site links, and there is also the perception that when a relatively new member makes a post like this, his/her intent is not so much to share work, but rather to generate traffic for their website.


----------

